# Whoohooo!!!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy happy happy day here!!! Some of you know that our best yearling doe (now 2 year old) Dandi had a uterine infection this fall/winter. We're not sure how she got it since she'd never been bred. We spent close to $1,000 at our vet and got almost nowhere. After 2 months of trying with our vet... she still had the infection and was showing very little signs of improvement. We were discouraged to say the least.  

We decided to try and treat her ourselves. We did 8 different uterine flushes/infusions.... waiting several weeks between every 2-3 to see if it worked. The first few attempts at doing 2-3 infusions in 2-3 days helped a lot, but didn't quite cure her. So we did it a 3rd time and then let her come in heat naturally... and then put her in with the buck. 

We preg tested Dandi this week and held our breath for the results... and found out this evening that Dandi is PREGNANT!!! :clap::dance::wahoo::wahoo::stars::stars::leap::woohoo: 

We are SO thrilled! In my opinion, this is no small miracle. Thank you God!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh... and we also found out that our other problem child "Dazzle" is pregnant too!! :wahoo:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

All i can say is holy WOW ! That is a serious accomplishment !
After spending that much and not getting anywhere would have had me discouraged as well ! Then taking on the problem yourself AND curing it , then getting her pregnant………..um , yeah……….
BIG ACCOMPLISHMENT :woohoo:artygroup::dancing::hi5::leap::stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nothing like a double header :thumb: Congratulations :hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Woohoo!!! :wahoo: So glad the flushes worked!!! I cannot wait to see both of their kids! Great job! :leap: :dance:


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

I was just wondering about her yesterday! SOOOO happy for you! I'm going to be those babies are gonna be awesome!!! :hi5:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats good job - no one knows are goats like we do.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! It's very very exciting. Now we just have a 109 day wait!! :lol: Only 88 days for Dazzle... :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All I can say is you guys rock big time, your perseverance has paid off.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot of work/expense on one doe!!! I hope she gives you rainbow spotted kids that can fly! 
Seriously, great job on curing her - I'm sure she feels so much better now!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome work.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's awesome. I'm so glad to hear that its worked out. 
Hopefully they have some nice little doelings


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Really great news! I've been wondering, but was afraid to ask...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys! And yes, doelings would be GREAT.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow that is awesome! Congrats!!! Praying that all goes smoothly from here on out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice!


----------

